# Weight



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Just took Honey for after spay weigh in, she is 7 and a half months and 9.4kg, they say she can't put any more weight on! She isn't fat, how do I stop her gaining weight? She has 300g raw meat a day! X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If she is at her ideal weight, continue feeding her as you are. She will put on weight as she is still growing. I don't understand why your vet has said she cannot get any heavier when she is only 7 months.
Sorry but I would 'forget' this particular piece of advice!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How tall / what mix is she...as Karen says it seems a strange thing for the vet to say whilst she is still growing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

She is a miniature x working. I must say I was shocked, it was the vet nurse, maybe I should ring the vet to check! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds fine, Dudley is just over 6 months, at recent vet check he was 9.6kg and vet gave us new flea tabs which were for dogs over 10kg and said just wait a week to be on the safe side, so she was expecting him to carry on putting on weight, he is just over 16". Would definitely ignore the advice but check with the vet if you want peace of mind.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow is nearly 8 months and she's about 8kg. Last time we saw the vet he said she was underweight and we should up her food- this was based on the fact that "you should be able to feel the ribs but not feel in between them". Since then we have upped her food intake to that recommended for a 10kg dog (approx 3 weeks ago) and her weight is the same!! She's the same mix as yours. I've decided that if Willow is healthy, has healthy energy levels and enjoys her food then there isn't much else I can do! She eats Green Dog which is a very good quality mix. I think that perhaps vets are not familiar with the breed and perhaps think that their build should match with the cocker?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My show cocker x mini poodle is 12.5kg.

I don't think your pup is at her adult weight yet. She will nearly be as tall as she will get but they do a lot of filling out after a year up until about 18 months.
A lot of vets seem to work from a chart rather than taking other influences into account. Relax your puppy is fine. I would just carry on as you are doing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks all, I was panicking a bit! Will ring vet tomorrow and explain my worries! X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Certainly does not seem excessive to me..I was wondering if he she was a toy mix as they tend to be smaller/lighter. Ted is only 18 week old and he is already almost 7kgs but actually quite skinny....i think they all come in different shapres and sizes ..just like us


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is 10kg now (8 months old)


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was told that when Biscuit was only 5 months! He weighed 8.5kg but wasn't fat at all and she told me to put him onto adult food. I tried to explain that there wasn't an adult version of the raw diet he was on at the time. Anyway, when he had his vet check at 6 months, the vet said he was totally fine and said that the vet nurse had been too harsh! He's grown a lot since and is now 10.5kg and is still considered absolutely fine. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Docs all have differing opinions...my vet told me Lady was the perfect weight...then we had to bring her in unexpecdedly and we saw a different vet who said she was under weight.
I asked my vet again and she said she was just fine.
my vet has in the past had many cockapoos...so I will trust her.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Docs all have differing opinions...my vet told me Lady was the perfect weight...then we had to bring her in unexpecdedly and we saw a different vet who said she was under weight.
> I asked my vet again and she said she was just fine.
> my vet has in the past had many cockapoos...so I will trust her.


We had exactly this too! We saw the vet nurse and one of the partner vets at the practice we go to and they both said that she was growing well and was a perfect weight, then we went in becasue Willow had diarrhea and the vet we saw said she was underweight (as I mentioned in my previous post). I think it is a good idea to try and request the same vet if possible so that they can track your progress- there aren't many cockapoos out in my part of the world so the partner vet remembers us!


----------

